# Fishing Waders



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anybody use fishing waders and / or boots for surf fishing in fall / spring? if so, any recommendations for a pair i could pick up at a sporting goods store?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Getta pair of LL Beans. No hassle return policy. I just sent a set for a replacement. Just buy 2 pairs.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cabelas, Bass Pro, Dicks......plenty of places out there ,depends on what kind and style ya want, breathable, neoprene, insulated-uninsulated. I have a pair of Itasca isnulated waders for the fall. Ginna get a pair of breathables for the spring.


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

i know they have them at those stores.. i was looking for advice as to what qualities to look for in the pants. i have never owned a pair. neoprene, breathable, etc.. no idea? i'll be fishing in south jersey & id like a pair that i could wear in the fall & the spring. specific suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Breathables are the way to go. Better to wear more layers and shed as it gets warmer than not have enough clothes and freeze. Breathables are 100% easier to get in and out of. They are also lighter. I preffer the stocking boot versus the booted. Your stick and berries wil also appreciate the room.. makes having to go to the john a whole lot easier!


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

theres a tackle shop in Somers Point that's selling simms extream with muck boots attached for $279 which is $120 less then I could find anywhere else.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

When you get to South Jerz go to TackleDirect in Somers. They'll get you straight. Here's the site if you want to check'em out http://www.tackledirect.com They currently have Snowbees being blownout in sizes 11 and 12 boot.


----------



## mcalland (Feb 23, 2009)

*waders*

Bought hogman waders with boots at wal mart online for $30 in dec.and they work great.Only problem is they dont have that type anymore and they are more expensive.l wade fish the sebastin area and they have kept me comfortable in this cold.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cabelas breathables, Guide series... come in all different sizes from talls to short fat, my size, but they wear like iron...

get the stocking foot, that way you can get a variety of boots for different conditions... I've got rubber lugs for mud, flats boots for sand, felts for freshwater streams and felts with studs for really slippery conditions...

as Al said layer to meet different weather conditions... the thing about it, being breathable you don't have the build up of condensation if you dress properly... wear a wicking layer next to your skin in cold conditions then fleece or something on that line and you'll rarely get cold... greatest thing since rolled TP... I'll never fight my way into another pair of neoprenes...


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have rubbers, Neoprene and Breathables. You wanna look for flexability and comfort. check the stitching in the crouch area and needs. Make sure the stitching is good and tight and sealed. Nothing worse then getting in the water and finding it is leaking in those areas. Someone made a post about felt bottom boots. They are good but being banned in alot of areas due to transfer of evasive organisms i.e. zebra mussels and alge. Check local freshwater laws on wader boots. All of mine are used for saltwater. late season and early season bass fishing I use the neoprene and breathable for summer and and early fall. The rubbers are used for local lakes and streams for trout. Just be sure to try them on and walkaround the aisles to get a feel for them and try several types they are fit differently. Hope this helps.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

I have a few pair but in cold/rough surf weather, Hodgman is the best.

I also like the one piece waders, but a lot of guys now are getting the waders with the wading shoes seperate.

Cabela's has some on sale, just bought a pair of DriDucks Hip Boots for $29.99


----------

